# Eyes rolling back in Golden Retriever



## Jenna1983 (Mar 11, 2008)

To preface this, the dog did go to the vets today and the vet is perplexed as to what it could be too. The vets words were, "To be honest, I really can't tell you what this is." 

Sunday morning at 5 am my eight month old golden retriever threw up twice. I took her outside because I myself was not feeling well (Actually have the stomach flu myself right now). When I brought her inside, I noticed that she had her eyes closed and that when you'd go to touch her face, she'd shy away. Then I noticed that her eyes were like rolling back, but it's actually the second eyelid closing (the vet did say that this is a protective thing they will do if they don't feel well). She proceeded to do it throughout the day. 

At the vets today, she was fine, not doing it, until I was at the counter paying. The vet and a vet tech came out and said that it was really weird. They checked to see if it was a seizure, but she literally does not twitch/get catatonic (we had a previous dog that had seizures)/become stiff or have clenched teeth. The entire time she's standing and sometimes walking around with the eyes closed. Her tail moves slightly. She will lick you through it sometimes. 

The vet drew blood work to test for Addison's Disease, but specified that she really has no idea. Anyone else have an animal that has done this? She was washed in flea and tick shampoo the other day, but we rinsed her off and washed her with a regular dog shampoo and human shampoo, followed by cream rinse.


----------



## kobe3001 (Sep 17, 2007)

My lab mix went through this just a few weeks ago, and I got the same reply from the vet. I remember I was freaking out because I couldn't find any resources about what it was.
However she did give me some ointment which I think was just some sort of backup prescription. We used it once and he was fine after that. The conclusion we came to was that it happened when his eyes dried up, and we applied a cold compress- ice wrapped in a paper towel. Seemed to help.


----------



## Shalva (Mar 23, 2007)

Jenna1983 said:


> To preface this, the dog did go to the vets today and the vet is perplexed as to what it could be too. The vets words were, "To be honest, I really can't tell you what this is."
> 
> Sunday morning at 5 am my eight month old golden retriever threw up twice. I took her outside because I myself was not feeling well (Actually have the stomach flu myself right now). When I brought her inside, I noticed that she had her eyes closed and that when you'd go to touch her face, she'd shy away. Then I noticed that her eyes were like rolling back, but it's actually the second eyelid closing (the vet did say that this is a protective thing they will do if they don't feel well). She proceeded to do it throughout the day.
> 
> ...



my thoughts are addisons disease..... or cushings..... 
those came to mind first 
then petite mal seizures the kind where they just kind of zone out... I would do blood work and a full thyroid panel...... not the quick easy kind at the vet but the whole shebang..... 

I don't have alot of thoughts but those are what come to mind right away 
s


----------



## grabiel (Jan 30, 2010)

Hi, my dog is a golden retriever is now 9 months. Yesterday his eyes started doing that and its the third time it occurs. The past 2 times I took him to the vet and they said it was nothing and i just had to monitor it. But it cant be nothing. Because it keeps happening. If you find out what it was please let me know


----------



## OliverTheGolden (Feb 19, 2010)

It is very interesting to me that none of your vets are recognizing this condition. My 8-9 year old Golden Retriever had the same thing occur earlier this year. It started merely as seeing the flash of his inner or 3rd eyelid, until I realized that he was not blinking one of his eyes. He too would walk around with his eyes shut, clearly because it was annoying to him. He makes a very irritated groan when he's tired and I try to play with him, etc. and he started making that annoyed groan and then walking around with his eyes closed, sleeping more because of that, etc. 

Vet said - and was correct - that it was actually the entire left side of his face was numb. One of two things: 1) Hooper's Syndrome - which is just what the first sentence said. Not problematic, not resolveable, won't hurt him, but he might just lose muscle function in part of his face. 2) Bad Inner-Cochial Ear Infection. This is what it turned out to be. The drops he was giving and regular cleanings resolved the problem within weeks and he regained full control and returned to a normal blinker.


----------

